# Using exotic fruit wood



## gnappi (Feb 9, 2016)

I'm just about to get another smoker after a long hiatus. I used to live on an island and fished all the time and once the smoker was stoked up I smoked a lot of what I caught and anything else in the fridge and freezer I could swipe from under my ex's watchful eye :-)

I smoked with all of the conventional woods, and apple / pear tree wood (still have some) as well as grape vine.

So I moved into my new house and planted MANY exotic fruit trees and now they are mature enough to begin trimming larger branches and drying them for smoking. I'm wondering if anyone has tried any of the following and has comments on results and favor:

Jaboticaba, carambola, lychee, jakfruit, sapodilla, canistel (jaks, saps, and canistel have latex I don't think they will work?) persimmon, guava, Anonna (sugar apple, atemoya etc.)  loquat. 

There are also several mango trees on my property, and I know some people have used the wood after curing. Mango, their leaves and wood/bark are not an allergen on me so this would be a great wood to use as it's plentiful. I have some southern live oak and peach too which I plan on using.


----------



## bluewhisper (Feb 9, 2016)

Welcome to the board! You're on the right track, the exotic Smoky Hiatus (_Fumus Haitus_) is an excellent smoking wood, and it's already lit when you cut it.


----------



## gnappi (Feb 9, 2016)

BlueWhisper said:


> the exotic Smoky Hiatus (_Fumus Haitus_) is an excellent smoking wood, and it's already lit when you cut it.


And may I ask what you are smoking? :-)


----------



## bluewhisper (Feb 9, 2016)

Wait until you learn about lighting a chimney.


----------



## Chris Stolk (Oct 4, 2018)

gnappi said:


> I'm just about to get another smoker after a long hiatus. I used to live on an island and fished all the time and once the smoker was stoked up I smoked a lot of what I caught and anything else in the fridge and freezer I could swipe from under my ex's watchful eye :)
> 
> I smoked with all of the conventional woods, and apple / pear tree wood (still have some) as well as grape vine.
> 
> ...



Just wondering if you had any luck with the Sapodilla? I live in the Philippines, and this grows in abundance here, as do Mango, Jackfruit, and a few other exotics. Looking to find out what I can use locally rather than buying the imported Hickory, Mesquite, Apple and Cherry chips.


----------

